# How do I delete my Newegg.ca account?



## Bigwoods

Newegg.ca sucks, and I would like to delete my account completely except I can't find how to delete my account, what do I do?


----------



## OvenMaster

http://www.newegg.ca/HelpInfo/CustomerService.aspx


----------



## epidemik

OvenMaster said:


> http://www.newegg.ca/HelpInfo/CustomerService.aspx



Searched for delete account and nothing came up 


To the OP, do you need to delete your account? Whats wrong with just letting it sit there and simply not use it. I'd say your best bet is to call them if you really need to delete it for some reason.


----------



## OvenMaster

D'oh!
What I *should *have said is that the OP will probably have to click the link I provided and contact someone at Newegg.ca in order to have them delete his account. Apologies.


----------



## Bigwoods

Thanks guys, I just wanted to delete it because I'm not sure if I ever entered my credit card number or not and i'd prefer not having it floating around. I emailed newegg and apparentely its not possible to delete your account.


----------



## ZeroWing

Bigwoods said:


> Thanks guys, I just wanted to delete it because I'm not sure if I ever entered my credit card number or not and i'd prefer not having it floating around. I emailed newegg and apparentely its not possible to delete your account.



once its in, it is in forever


----------



## Geoff

You should be able to remove/modify your credit card from the account though.


----------

